# Seksualiteit > Anticonceptie >  Spiraaltje of Yasmin?

## henrieke

hallo

ik zit er over na te denken om van de pil over te gaan naar het spiraaltje ivm dat ik met mijn pil nu veel last heb van schimmelinfectie.  :Embarrassment:  wat over kan gaan met een spiraaltje.
heeft iemand hier ervaring mee??

de huisarts ga ook de optie om de jasmin als pil te nemen maar die moet ik deels bijbetalen. heeft iemand hier ook ervaringen mee in combi met schimmelinfecties??? :Confused:

----------


## pilvraagjes

Ik heb wel yasmin, en ik vind het echt een superpil! Je krijgt een deel bij de apotheek al vergoed, en volgens mij kan je een stuk van de rest zelf nog terugvragen, afhankelijk van je zorgverzekeraar. Komt bij dat ze de pil weer in het basispakket willen gooien, en dan ben je er ook vanaf. Ik zou kiezen om eerst yasmin te proberen, is toch minder ingrijpend dan een spiraal. Betrouwbaarder (aangezien spiralen nog wel is zoek willen raken) en je zit niet met mogelijk pijnlijk/ moeilijk plaatsen en maanden napijn van het plaatsen... Als het niet werkt, kan je altijd nog het spiraal nemen.

Weet je trouwens zeker dat je schimmel door de pil komt? Weet niet of je iets als lactacyd gebruikt? Maar dat kan ook al helpen, en nouja, verder natuurlijk ook gewoon hygienisch met het boeltje daaronder om gaan...

----------


## henrieke

ben al zo vaak bij de dokter geweest om te kijken hoe het kwam . en dan komt het standaard rijtje met vragen. katoenen ondergoed, geen inlegkruisjes etc. ik hou het allemaal goed schoon maar t komt gewoon weer terug.

t is idd wel een punt om eerst de pil te proberen.

----------

